# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Përshëndetje të gjithve nga Qefi Pi Zajazi

## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

HELLO, JU PERSHENDES TE GJITHVE DHE MIRE SE JU GJETA  ME VJEN MIRE QE GJENDEM NE MESIN E SHQIPTARVE DHE SHPRESOJ SHE NJE DITE DO TE JEMI TE BASHKUR SI NE FORUM DHE NE TREVA PAK PER VETEN TIME UNE ME ORIGJINE JAM NGA ILIRIDA NGA  RRETHINAT E KERCOVES (ZAJAZI) JAM LINDE NE ZAJAZ DHE JAM RRITUR NE USA NY PO MALLI DHE DESHIRA GJITHMON VENDLINDJEN  E DUA SEPSE ME JEP EMRIN SHQIP[ETAR OK JU PERSHENDES TE GJITH SHQIPTARET KU DO QE NDODHEN ME SE SHUMTI KERCOVART DHE ZAJAZLIT NE KET FORUM JENI TE MREKULLUSHEN ME RRESPEKT QEFI PI ZAJAZI*** ZAJAZI THE BEST*****VETEM SHQIPJA 2 KRENARE I BASHKON TROJET SHQIPTARE LOVE U ALLL

----------


## Kumanovare

PERSHENDETJE ZAJAZLI MIRE SE KE ARDH  NE MESIN TONE AH JE TI QEFI PALTAKUT APO TJETER TE PERSHENDES KALOFSH SA ME MIRE ME RRESPEKT KUMANOVARE RROFTE ALI AHMETI DHE ZAJAZI

----------


## Kukesiane

Kumanovare sis nuk e besoj qe esht ai i paltakut se ai sdi te shkruja mire shqip po megjithate e pershendes QEFI PI ZAJAZI mire se ke ardhe kalofsh sa me bukur ne mesin tone mos je mefaili zajazit ti Qefi nese je qefi paltakut dhe nje pershendetje me shum se muziken e mire e ke une kam qene me @ke dashuria po sjam ma bye ZAJAZLI BYE SHUME TE BUKUR E KE VU ATE SHQIPONJE KAM SHOQERI TE MIRA NAG ZAJAZI DHE I RRESPEKTOJ ZAJAZLIT BYE FROM KUKESIANE

----------


## Dr_Love

YAHOOO KUSH NA KA ARDHEN OH ALLTON ZAJAZI KU IJE BE MAJRE SE KE ARDHE TE PERSHENDES VENDAS SHUME SHUME KALOFSH MAJRE KUKSIANE TI NUSE ZAJAZI NE BOHESH SKI KU SHKON  :buzeqeshje: )ZAJAZI THE BESTTTTT VALLAJ

----------


## dolcecandy

Pershendetje Zajazi!
Mire se erdhe!

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

Ju faleminderit te gjithve per mikpritje jeni te mrekullushem ti kuksiane dhe kumanovare po qefi paltakut jam ju kush jemi lol;pppppp
LOVE U ALLL

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Mire se erdhe!!

----------


## Bledari

heej mireserdhe plako edhe bofsh qef ne forumin me te madh ne net

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Mire se erdhe, shpresoj qe tja kalofsh sa me mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

mire se erdhe ne forum befsh qef  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

Mir se erdhe shpresoj t'ja kalosh sa me mir ne mesin ton

Me resepkt Fatri

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Mir se na gjete lal bofsh sa mo shum qef ktu  :elefanti:

----------


## TiLoNcE

Mir Se Erdhe .ene kalofsh mir.Ate fjalen "Tung" e kom msu kur konkurova per miss ne Kosov ene u shpalla Miss_Gjakova:P

----------


## PaMeLaA

mire se erdhe befsh qef ketu:-)

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

mire se erdhe
befsh qef

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

mire se erdhe robo
te uroj gjithe te mirat ene shnet e pare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

Tironce lol u so funy ju faleminderit et gjithve jeni me te miret Love u alll kalofshi mire faleminderit te gjithvee
Zajazi United

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

*Mire Se Erdhe !*

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe
ja kalofsh bukur ketu
kuku mar ti ne prezantim sa shkronja te medha na qerrove nga syt...m'tha doktori vizitin ka per ta pagu shkaktari kshuqe naqe hajt qiti dollaret...lolz (shaka)
ps: ku ne ny banon ti...asht myt ny vetem me alboz...e kemi bere shqiperi te dyt lol

----------


## Lokja9Kalamojve

Welcome

----------

